# Niagara Falls



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

Its a little mushy but it is for the wife.  Its also a little long.  

<object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/d6121574/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/d6121574/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>


----------



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2007)

Great Job on the Video...Uncle Bill...You guys did more at the falls then I've done the whole time I've lived here...


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Its a little mushy but it is for the wife.  Its also a little long.
> 
> <object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="437" height="370" id="viddler"><param name="movie" value="http://www.viddler.com/player/d6121574/"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><embed src="http://www.viddler.com/player/d6121574/" width="437" height="370" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" name="viddler"></embed></object>



It's the only thing you ever gave your wife that is long.......... :twisted:


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill there was nothing mushy about it  
I'm just surprised that someone else has "dates" with their wife.
Through all the priorities of life, that's what my wife and I call our times"out"  
We had a date last Sunday and are planning a big time (Let's go for a long ride) date Saturday.
Cool video.....thanks for sharing


----------



## Unity (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice.   

--John  8)


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 2, 2007)

Love the music 

 [smilie=a_bravo.gif] 

Great Video!!!!!

(Not mushy at all I think it is lovely. JUst lovely)

Glad you are still alive.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video Bill, I have to agree with you and Puff, it's just dates me and my wife go on!


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Great video Bill, I have to agree with you and Puff, it's just dates me and my wife go on!



These dates you and your wives go on; are they with each other. Maybe I'm missing out on something here.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video production!! I'm sure the wife loved it.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautifully done.

Your next trip should be in the winter, the falls with the lights are stunning.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 7, 2007)

Rag said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have to ask, I'd assume so!


----------



## DaleP (Oct 11, 2007)

Not only have you made me look bad but probably cost me money because as soon as my wife sees this video, there will be cut up oranges all over the damn yard.

Nice Bill, makes me want to do something special for my better half.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Oct 11, 2007)

Very touching Bill...Great Job on the video.  I would say that is a pretty good way to keep passion in the marriage.


----------

